# Favorite custom by western maker



## CTKC (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi. So there have been a couple of recent threads about favorite J-knives and newest acquisitions; I thought it would be interesting to ask folks to describe and/or show their favorite custom knife by a western maker. And if choosing among your culinary children is difficult, feel free to share two. Thanks.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 27, 2019)

Very difficult question. I have customs from Bryan Raquin, Devin Thomas, Tilman Leder, and Isasmedjan. The DT, well it's an ITK with special handle, so no custom... My favourite from all those? The *Isasmedjan* is my newest, so I pick this one!

View attachment 50529

View attachment 50530

View attachment 50531

View attachment 50532


UHB20c differentially hardened
Handle from masur birch, birch bark and moose antler.

It is my All-Sweden-themed gyuto, blade-heavy workhorse. 225/53/220g.

But a new custom is somewhere in the birth-process, so...


----------



## CTKC (Mar 27, 2019)

Beautiful knife sir, and I love the Sweden theme.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Mar 27, 2019)

Loving My New Nick Rossie handforged chef knife right now.


----------



## XooMG (Mar 27, 2019)

The ones I reach for most tend to be:
Trey Richbourg 52100 petty:





And probably the wrought/1.2562 mini cleaver by Robin Dalman.


----------



## Migraine (Mar 27, 2019)

I've only got three knives from Western makers - a 150mm custom petty from Lew Griffin in 01 monosteel, one of Dan Prendergast's 260mm carbon-clad AS gyuto blades with a custom handle from PCPKen and a standard 220mm forged geometry in mild steel clad 1.2442 from Will Catcheside. 

I used them all for different things so they are all my favourite. If you put a gun to my head and said I could only save one it'd be the Catcheside. Absolute beast of a tool


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> Very difficult question. I have customs from Bryan Raquin, Devin Thomas, Tilman Leder, and Isasmedjan. The DT, well it's an ITK with special handle, so no custom... My favourite from all those? The *Isasmedjan* is my newest, so I pick this one!
> 
> View attachment 50529
> 
> ...


I’m running out of reasons not to order a Isamedjan.


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 27, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m running out of reasons not to order a Isamedjan.


He has even done stainless clad, so you don't have to deal with iron cladding issues.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah, but even his carbon cladding was pretty chill for the most part.


----------



## Nikabrik (Mar 27, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m running out of reasons not to order a Isamedjan.


He's got two gyutos on the website right now, too


----------



## JustinP (Mar 27, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m running out of reasons not to order a Isamedjan.



I'm with you on that. Really nice looking stuff.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 27, 2019)

Enablers! For me it comes down to the right handle, I’ll take a look.


----------



## Migraine (Mar 27, 2019)

There's so Western many makers I would try if the money pot was of the magically refilling variety; Isasmedjan, Raquin, Dalman, Antzenberger, Kamon, Xerxes, Two Sticks, Ingoglia....That's not even getting started on the US and Aussie makers.

Oh and I heard there's a little island called Japan where they make the odd knife or two as well?


----------



## chinacats (Mar 27, 2019)

Just received a Tony Laseur and so far very happy with it.. too early to compare with others yet but plan on doing a short review soon.


----------



## ashy2classy (Mar 27, 2019)

chinacats said:


> Just received a Tony Laseur and so far very happy with it.. too early to compare south others yet but plan on doing a short review soon.


Congrats! Can't wait to hear your thoughts. I plan to get one from him someday.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 27, 2019)

Just got my HHH San mai (blue 2 & stainless) gyuto back from a little spa treatment and REALLY digging it. Workhorse grind 210mm.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 27, 2019)

cheflarge said:


> Just got my HHH San mai (blue 2 & stainless) gyuto back from a little spa treatment and REALLY digging it. Workhorse grind 210mm.


One on the left current
One on the right new (about five years ago)


----------



## parbaked (Mar 27, 2019)

TLTLTLTLTLTLTL!!!

I'd be just fine with my little 7" LaSeur cook's knife as my only knife...


----------



## Kgp (Mar 27, 2019)

I have a Xerxes and Shihan and love them both. Shihan much beefier than Xerxes. Also have a Laseur on order and expect it shortly. Significant upgrade to the Shun's that I have been using for years. 

Ken


----------



## MrHiggins (Mar 27, 2019)

chinacats said:


> Just received a Tony Laseur and so far very happy with it.. too early to compare south others yet but plan on doing a short review soon.


I'm so envious. Mine "should" be ready in a week or so. Can't wait to compare notes with you!


----------



## ashy2classy (Mar 27, 2019)

OT: Sounds like you guys are the ones holding up my handles from Tony.


----------



## MrHiggins (Mar 27, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> OT: Sounds like you guys are the ones holding up my handles from Tony.


Knives > handles. [emoji14]


----------



## panda (Mar 27, 2019)

mario


----------



## inferno (Mar 27, 2019)

my favorites are the kramers. because they go for 40 grand, no other customs go for 40 grand. 

keepin it real!

lol. 

I'm not really into customs since i can easily customize production knives to my liking.


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 27, 2019)

panda said:


> mario


He is a close second to my HHH


----------



## F-Flash (Mar 27, 2019)

I own only two knives I would never sell. Both are made by French guy with a beard. His first name is Bryan. Likes 145sc.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 27, 2019)

It's not a custom but gotta say I love my Marko in 52100.


----------



## valgard (Mar 28, 2019)

My three favourite Western makers are Joe (Halcyonforge), Trey (Comet), and Bryan Raquin.

Hard to pick, but of the stuff I have now in hand (two crazy projects on the way). My wrought iron 230 Halcyonforge gyuto and my Raquin mini cleaver take the cake right now. My Halcyon 260 WH is right there and interchangeable from month to month with the 230.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 28, 2019)

valgard said:


> My three favourite Western makers are Joe (Halcyonforge), Trey (Comet), and Bryan Raquin.
> 
> Hard to pick, but of the stuff I have now in hand (two crazy projects on the way). My wrought iron 230 Halcyonforge gyuto and my Raquin mini cleaver take the cake right now. My Halcyon 260 WH is right there and interchangeable from month to month with the 230.
> 
> ...


Why are these 3 your faves?


----------



## valgard (Mar 28, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Why are these 3 your faves?


I assume you mean the knives. They cover three very different styles of knives. 

-230 HF wrought iron blue 2: best cutting gyuto I have used (pure ease of cutting), the tip is a ghost through onions, release is better than I would expect. Spine is still rather substantial at the heel and nice taper. After a small tweak to the heel the profile works perfect for me. Handle is comfy. And last but not least I absolutely love how it looks, both blade and handle.

-260 HF wrought iron 1.2519 core: heavy weight knife with amazing grind and profile. This grind comes close to the top for cutting ease but has a lot of weight behind it which I really like. Steel is one of my top 3 favourites so far very easy to deburr and get a very toothy but clean edge. Last but no least, it looks badass and has maybe my favourite handle so far.







-175 mini cleaver: super fun shape, nice weight, fantastic grind (a bit of it is my own but I mostly followed the original grind when cleaning the bevels) that is a very good all around with nice cutting performance and very good release. Super hard and fine steel, not so easy to abrade but dead easy to deburr, this one finishes with more of a crisp fine edge less toothy than the HF or blue steels. I love the forging skills showcased in this knife with the geometry mostly forged in and the super even and clean weld line. Handle is Uber comfortable like all of Bryan's handles. Aesthetics are very much up my alley too.

I also love them all three because they look great polished and are fun to polish.


----------



## mack (Mar 29, 2019)

An easy decision: Kamon Viecherl (German for little beasty animal), 260mm San-Mai












Mack.


----------



## CTKC (Mar 30, 2019)

I’ll go with a 8.5’ san-mai Burke gyuto with a 52100 core sandwiched between stainless damascus sides. While any Burke, for me, is a contender, this one just feels perfect in my hand and cuts like, well, a Burke- which is to say, fantastic!


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 31, 2019)

Well, no pics (yet), but I expect a carving set from Peter Swartz-Burt in a few weeks, and a chef’s knife from Mareko Maumasi in a couple years. Love both their work based on pics and videos. Hope I’ll love them even more in person.


----------



## CTKC (Mar 31, 2019)

I’ve never handled Schwartz-Burt’s work, but you will definitely enjoy the Maumasi- love mine! His S-grind is great with food release.


----------



## CulinaryCellist (Apr 1, 2019)

milkbaby said:


>


High key jealous of your collection there sir


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Jan 30, 2020)

F-Flash said:


> I own only two knives I would never sell. Both are made by French guy with a beard. His first name is Bryan. Likes 145sc.


they are that good huh?


----------



## vitreous (Jan 31, 2020)

I'd love to try a Raquin


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 31, 2020)

Nick Rossi is one my favorites but don't look for Japanese clones. He has his own style.


----------



## nakneker (Jan 31, 2020)

Tried a Raquin and now I have a few, amazing, his blades just get it done on the board, his 145sc/125sc heat treat and rustic look will create an addiction.

I’ve had three Radars, hope to get more. The last one is a 52100 that is his base model and it’s as much art as it is functional. It blows through onions like nine other.

Robert with 9nines made me a cleaver that will probably go to the grave with, the grind is amazing. I immediately got back in his books!

Jeff Steele of Black Lotus knives is in the zone right producing some gorgeous blades with great grinds, I see his books filling up fast. I own two, keepers!

Kippington, another maker from the land down under is producing some great performing knives in multiple grinds. I love my fishhook and Honyaki gyuto. Super nice guy to work with.

I got on Markos list and managed to get one of his new S grinds, I use that knife a lot! One the best fit and finished in the business.

Truth is we are spoiled with makers outside of Japan. I have several I wanna try, Xerxes, Kamon, Lisch, Comet, LaSauer, Tansu, and the list goes on. Last year I pretty much tried makers outside of Japan exclusively and have zero regrets, there’s a lot of talent out there if you can land one, that’s the hard part. As far as “A” favorite I don't have one, I like many makers for different reasons.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 1, 2020)

I am on MT‘s list since January 2013. His knives look good and may be good performers but he‘s pure chaos and can’t deal with his workload. I don’t know how often I have already had communications with him and I have even heard that he’ll get my knife done within a few weeks. That is months ago... If one is lucky to get one, fine with me, but you better be prepared to never get what you want...

So many fantastic Western makers out there who are happy to actually exchange knives against (my) money! Xerxes, DT, Dave, Raquin, Rader, Halcyon Forge, Kippington, Mert Tansu, Tilman Leder, Carter, Kamon, Dalman, Isasmedjan... Those I really respect and support!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 1, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> I am on MT‘s list since January 2013. His knives look good and may be good performers but he‘s pure chaos and can’t deal with his workload. I don’t know how often I have already had communications with him and I have even heard that he’ll get my knife done within a few weeks. That is months ago... If one is lucky to get one, fine with me, but you better be prepared to never get what you want...
> 
> So many fantastic Western makers out there who are happy to actually exchange knives against (my) money! Xerxes, DT, Dave, Raquin, Rader, Halcyon Forge, Kippington, Mert Tansu, Tilman Leder, Carter, Kamon, Dalman, Isasmedjan... Those I really respect and support!


7 year wait?!? Did you pay in full or just a deposit? Not even Maumasi makes you wait that long. Crazy


----------



## YG420 (Feb 1, 2020)

Catcheside


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Feb 1, 2020)

Ive heard great things about catchside. For those who use their knives heavily, he seems to be a favorite.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 1, 2020)

Mario.


----------



## YG420 (Feb 2, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> Ive heard great things about catchside. For those who use their knives heavily, he seems to be a favorite.


Theyre the definition of workhorses. Great food release and great heat treat


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 3, 2020)

HHH


----------



## Chefget (Feb 3, 2020)

PJ Tomes, MS
52100, walrus ivory. Even though I thought micarta would be sturdy/safe, he said the massive chunk of ivory (the biggest he ever had) would survive years in a commercial kitchen, and he was correct.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 3, 2020)

I enjoy PJs work, good pickup.


----------



## vitreous (Feb 3, 2020)

Chefget said:


> PJ Tomes, MS
> 52100, walrus ivory. Even though I thought micarta would be sturdy/safe, he said the massive chunk of ivory (the biggest he ever had) would survive years in a commercial kitchen, and he was correct.
> 
> View attachment 70494


Good lord what a sexy beast.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Feb 4, 2020)

No experience with any yet but Shihan, Raquin, and Dalman seems to speak to me most.


----------



## Kgp (Feb 4, 2020)

I've got Laseur, Harner, and Shihan. My kids can fight over them when I'm gone, along with my Xerxes.
Ken


----------



## DrD23 (Oct 20, 2022)

Thus far it’s been my kippington, but I’ve been looking forward to spending more time with the newham honyaki. Also working on a Shi.Han which I’m excited about.


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 20, 2022)

Deleted.


----------



## blokey (Oct 20, 2022)

Shi.Han and Kippington so far, although Kip is not exactly a custom.


----------



## banjo1071 (Oct 21, 2022)

for me it’s a real classic: my 270mm WH by Tsil from TCblades
Honorable mention: Marius Smide and Koorat Kento gyutos.
Most use gets JJT gyuto…


----------



## Chang (Oct 21, 2022)

my 300mm dammy yanagiba from Yanick, hands down. Makes breaking down fish so much damn fun haha






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 21, 2022)

My only "true" customs are from Shi.Han, and I wholeheartedly stand by his work.

I do have a "custom" Heiji Carbon, that the original owner custom ordered length and profile I believe. Also a fantastic knife.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Oct 21, 2022)

I was fortunate enough to get a few western customs this year, for me, my Skye Eilers is the best I have owned.


----------

